# Gulp Rigging Chart



## Hop (Jun 29, 2009)

Gulp Rigging Chart


----------



## moose22dog (Feb 17, 2010)

nice!! thanks :beer:


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

Oh Wow!!! I needed this. Thanks!!


----------



## LostLures (Jan 28, 2008)

Nice find


----------



## bluetick1955 (Jun 17, 2012)

Cool


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2012)

great resource


----------



## J Barbosa (Aug 22, 2012)

Cool.

Fishing from the surf I never liked the jigheads as much as a plain hook.

Would be cool for the kayak.


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

Thank you for posting that that's a nice resource. I like using thier shrimp they hold up much better and last alot longer than real shrimp in the surf and I have not noticed any diffrence in the fish hitting them over real shrimp.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

thats good stuff right there...


----------

